# Finishing Suppliers



## Chris Knight (31 Mar 2004)

Receiving my latest order of finishing sundries (polishing cloth, workshop wipes and so forth plus a few abrasives - abranet and abralon mainly) prompts me to remark that few folk here seem to comment on using the autobody supply houses for their finishing needs.

I have found places like Bodyshop Warehouse http://www.bodyshopwarehouse.co.uk/shop/shop.asp?shop=1 to offer very good prices on lots of stuff finishers need. I regularly buy a variety of abrasives from them that are hard to source elsewhere and also compounds for rubbing out film finishes.

By the same token there is not a lot said about the dedicated finishing supply houses like Morrells, Mylands, Bolloms, Fiddes or Jenkins. 

One does not have to be a large consumer to buy stuff from these places and they supply things that are hard to get in typical woodworking stores (such as nitric acid, ammonia, ferrous sulphate and whatnot that make up a finishers kit) or - when you can get them, cost twice as much. It really is worth getting hold of their catalogues, their web presence leaves much to be desired and even though some of them like Mylands have a reasonable looking website, their paper catalogue has ten times as much in it.


----------



## Cutting Crew (1 Apr 2004)

Hi Chris,

You make a very good point, in the case of both Morrells and Fiddes I have had their reps visit and found them to be both knowledgable about their products and very helpful.

I also asked for a trade catalogue from *Richard Barry* in Portslade, this arrived overnight and, at a quick glance contains a lot of useful products for finishing.

CC


----------



## Aragorn (1 Apr 2004)

Richard Barry is local to me and I use them often. They have everything in stock for finishing and can offer excellent advice.
I recommend them!

A


----------



## Cutting Crew (6 Apr 2004)

Hi all,

In Chris's posting he referred to the bodyshop Warehouse as a good means of supply.



> I have found places like Bodyshop Warehouse http://www.bodyshopwarehouse.co.uk/shop/shop.asp?shop=1 to offer very good prices on lots of stuff finishers need. I regularly buy a variety of abrasives from them that are hard to source elsewhere and also compounds for rubbing out film finishes.



I just contacted them to buy replacement filters for a Moldex face mask and was quoted a good price but when they added a minimum £10.00 postal charge everything went pear shaped. The filters only weigh a few grammes.

CC


----------

